# 64bit OS shows only 3.86gb usable



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

But my 64 bit os shows only 3.86 is usable, I have 5670 gfx card so, why it not use full of 4gb?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Most boards have intergrated graphics, so all that is, is the on board graphics using your main memory for GRAM, and i know you have Graphics card, but most boards have built in graphics as well, it's a common misconception.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Ok, I am not a professional..I just want to know is there any way that my system can use all 4gb ram?
0.14gb is not important to me but its better to know where it is.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

This is not recommended but to do that you need to go into your bios and disable intergrated graphics, but be warned, if you graphics card konks out then you will have no picture idea what you are pressing and what you are doing in your bios to try to enable the onboard graphics again, BUT....... there is a way around that, take the motherboard battery out for 5mins, the bios and cmos will forget all settings and restore to normal,

so what would you rather do,
take off the side panel on the tower / dektop and reove the battery and risk doing something wrong, or don't do any of that and stick with 200MB less RAM.

it's your choice.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Thanks again for your reply.
I already told that i am not computer professional, want to clear things..

My display coming from PCIE gfx card. So if I disable on board graphics why there is chance for no picture?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Disabling the Onboard graphics will not do any harm but there's no reason to do it because you are using a dedicated GPU. If your GPU should fail, remove it and enable the Onboard Graphics in the Bios and your Onboard will work again.
Note: You are using a low quality underpowered PSU. We highly recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU.

From Overclocker.net:
Elite Power 400W - 460W:
The Elite Power PSUs are mediocre FSP half-bridge units. The 400W is mediocre, but acceptable as an emergency replacement or extreme budget unit. However, the 460W Elite Power is an insult. CoolerMaster took the 400W EP, changed the numbers on the label to 460W, then added $10 to the price. It's the same power supply. Ok, true, they upgraded the rectifying bridge, but since this design is secondary-side limited that had no effect on the rated wattage. The EP 460W is the same power supply as the 400W, topping out at 420W before shutting down (they didn't even change the protections settings). This is bordering on fraud.


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Thanks you.
My psu is not Elite power it is Real power pro. Are they same? I dont know.
Before brought this I head Real power pro is good than other CM psu.
I use this more than 6 months with my old computer and also use it with my new one for 6 months without any PSU related problem. 

I can change(i have to buy) this psu with corsair vx 550w, but does it make any difference in my system performance?


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

yes but if you remove the broken graphics card and the onboard graphics is disabled what are you going to use to connect a monitor if onboard is disabled you will have a blank screen


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*



echo off said:


> yes but if you remove the broken graphics card and the onboard graphics is disabled what are you going to use to connect a monitor if onboard is disabled you will have a blank screen


"Most" mobo's with Onboard Graphics will automatically revert to Onboard when the GPU socket is unoccupied. 
Leaving the Onboard installed when using a dedicated GPU should have no effect.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*



digibrush said:


> Thanks you.
> My psu is not Elite power it is Real power pro. Are they same? I dont know.
> Before brought this I head Real power pro is good than other CM psu.
> I use this more than 6 months with my old computer and also use it with my new one for 6 months without any PSU related problem.
> ...


Coolermaster PSU's are lower quality and I don't find any reference to a 430+ Real Power Pro. :4-dontkno
And yes, a 550W Corsair would be a big improvement to insure sufficient clean power.
Better bang for buck is the 620W SeaSonic at $84: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ram not completely showing*



Tyree said:


> "Most" mobo's with Onboard Graphics will automatically revert to Onboard when the GPU socket is unoccupied.
> Leaving the Onboard installed when using a dedicated GPU should have no effect.


Sorry it's just experiance with me, you see, with a motherboard i had i disabled the onboard graphics and the graphics card konked out and i had no picture, so i had to take out the bios / cmos battery so it forgot all settings and went back to default.

But i'm learning!!


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

Sorry double post!!


----------



## digibrush (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: ram not completely showing*

[/QUOTE]


Tyree said:


> Coolermaster PSU's are lower quality and I don't find any reference to a 430+ Real Power Pro. :4-dontkno
> And yes, a 550W Corsair would be a big improvement to insure sufficient clean power.
> Better bang for buck is the 620W SeaSonic at $84: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096


My PSU is Coolermaster Real power pro 460w not 430:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=5483

and Collermaster Elite 430 is my cabinet:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6654&category_id=3586



> Sorry it's just experiance with me, you see, with a motherboard i had i disabled the onboard graphics and the graphics card konked out and i had no picture, so i had to take out the bios / cmos battery so it forgot all settings and went back to default.


I have a pc 5 years old with intel board(d101) it has no autoimatic function and before installing pci-e card I had to enable it from bios, but with new mobo when i insert the pci-e card it is automaticaly enable pci-e and disable onboard display.

So, I am back again where I start from where is my 0.14gb of ram? Is there any way to use full of my 4 gb ram?


----------

